# Phone/Fax situation



## newbieowner (Dec 20, 2008)

MODS, if this is the wrong forum to post this, please redirect it.

anyhow,

when we moved in my wife set up the phone service but forgot to tell them she has a home office so they could set up a service where the phone has a special ring for a fax. To et this up now would require a new number and other headaches plus a service charge.

is there a way to set up some type of filter at the box where the phone service comes into the house? that would only let the Fax answer when its a fax?


----------



## AndrewF (Dec 29, 2008)

So do you have one or two numbers now? 
Do you have one or two lines?


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

I was in an office years ago where we had one of these units that would answer ever incoming call, then route it to the fax machine or phone depending on the type of incoming call...

DAGS for telephone line fax switch lots of options...


----------

